# Looking for a short term flat in Toronto



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I absolutely need to find a fully furnished flat in Toronto for less than 500 eur./month and with a private ADSL/wifi access which is absolutely necessary for my work (I'm a freelance webdesigner).

I would need such an accommodation during only 3 months.
Size isn't important as long as it's clean and shops are close enough by walking distance.

The problem is that I don't know where to search.

Knowing this, could someone let me know what would be the best solution for me? Are there popular websites where I could post an ad or find flats to rent for people like me?

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

sleidia said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I absolutely need to find a fully furnished flat in Toronto for less than 500 eur./month and with a private ADSL/wifi access which is absolutely necessary for my work (I'm a freelance webdesigner).
> 
> ...



This should help: 

toronto apts/housing for rent classifieds - craigslist

In addition to just apartments, you can find pretty much anything and everything under the sun on the site. Good Luck.


----------



## sleidia (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you 
The nice thing is that you can do a keyword search with "wifi" on their listing.


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

sleidia said:


> Thank you
> The nice thing is that you can do a keyword search with "wifi" on their listing.


Yes, and it searches by AREA so I know its one of the neighborhoods outside of Toronto (GTA) or proper Toronto...which is great. Good Luck


----------

